# as the p's start to lay eggs



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

as the p's start to lay eggs for how many years would they do it?

for how many years do they live?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Piranhas live around 25 years I think. I know that piranhas mature as they loose there black dots and that is around 5 or 6 inches. I am not sure about them mating. When ever they feel like it I suppose.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

T-L-N-E said:


> as the p's start to lay eggs for how many years would they do it?
> 
> for how many years do they live?


 I think this is a very hard question to answer, i think the life spand of p's kept in captivity would have to be based on the way the p's were housed. water parameters, feedings, stress etc, how many times you moved them from tank to tank, tank mates, basically the whole nine yards IMO I think a Zoo that would have a large shoal that doesn't have no stress and is situated in a huge aquarium would give us the best answer to this question. As far as how many years will they spawn for would have to fall into the above i believe also. once again IMO


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

to nike

how old r your p's ?

and for how long r they breeding?

how many eggs do they lay in each time?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> how old r your p's ?


I have no exact age on how old my p's are. I had purchased them seperatly and just introduced them together in the 125gal tank.



> and for how long r they breeding?


they have been breeding for over a year now. weekly spawns at times. Then sometimes bi-weekly spawns.



> how many eggs do they lay in each time?


there is alot of eggs in each batch, couldn't tell you exactly how much because i leave lots behind when i siphon, probably 1200- 2500 in that range....


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

thank u nike for the quick answer









i hope for the day that i will need to leave behind lots of eggs when i will siphon


----------

